# Shoutcast Bot



## FRESHfire (28. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich versuch es ganz einfach mal *g*

Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einen Bot für nein Shoutcast. Es gibt ja irgendwie die Möglichkeit, das wenn kein DJ auf dem Stream ist, das dann ein Bot sich einlogt und Musik spielt, somit ist der Stream dann nie offline.
Weiß einer wo man so einen Bot herbekommt bzw wie man ihn bedient?


----------



## DJFury (21. Juni 2010)

hi also das nennt sich Auto DJ oder aber auch Transcoder diesen kannst Du separat normalerweise bei jedem Streamprovider gegen einen geringen Aufpreis separat zuschalten lassen allerdings laufen einige über php und müssen per filezilla in die datenbank gelesen werden im mp3 format zu einer bitrate von 128 kbts 44,1 hz


----------

